# ALS Bashing



## Jayxbird521 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok im an EMT basic nd i am making this thread cuz of something that happened yesterday at work we get called to a respotory call ariveing first onscence the medic takes abought 9 mins to get there cuz they are stationed so far away welll our pt. was on the 5th floor nd when the medic gets up there he has the nerve to look at me nd ask me to go get his bags what the :censored::censored::censored::censored: do i look like to u i hate medics who cant grab there own bags and dont help with moving the pts so what if u kno how to start an iv fact of the matter is u need us just as much as we need u ur not the center of the world u can brake a nail this is a ruff job i overall think EMTs do most of the work any1 agree????


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 18, 2008)

i stopped reading after the sixth spelling error, which didnt get me past the first line


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Let's try something new here...

DO NOT BASH ON ANY LEVEL OF EMS!

We're all part of the same team.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 18, 2008)

I think paramedic students suck! EMTs do most of the work. Medics are EMTs.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i stopped reading after the sixth spelling error, which didnt get me past the first line



To sum it up, he's complaining because the medic asked him to help carry his bags. I guess that ER techs should be upset when a doctor or nurse asks them to transport a patient some place and doesn't accompany them. Apparently, EMT-B is more about the provider and the patch, in some cases, than the patient.


----------



## rmellish (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm assuming this wont be a very constructive discussion topic, especially since it was titled "ALS Bashing." 

I'm not going to even comment on the situation. I wasn't there, and I have no idea what actually happened. I also can barely understand your post.

Yes, of course there are medics out there who aren't the greatest. There's also bad EMTs, bad FRs, etc. In fact I think there's bad plumbers, electricians, factory workers, etc. 

"Bashing" an entire level of care is pointless. They're all necessary, and like was posted above, everyone is on the same team.

Besides, I would imagine the medic you were discussing up above can probably write a complete sentence, or at least express a single coherent thought in text.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 18, 2008)

*Professionalism*

Everyone has a job to do, the bottom line is great patient care, and professionalism from everyone......-_-


----------



## teammedic (Mar 18, 2008)

*getting it*

We are all part of the same team. Als, Bls, Life Support is in in both.  S<_<ometimes medics and emt bash each other but I know my job would be alot harder if I didnt have a good team.  EMS is one big team we need to treat it as one.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 18, 2008)

Everyone else is right. There's no reason to complain about paramedics. Work on your spelling.

I'd also like to point out something that I noticed: you seem upset that a paramedic asked for help with his bags and that they "don't help with moving the pts"... while I think that much of that is a huge generalization and fallacy, you also have to remember that yes, paramedics DO have the capability to do much more for the patient and when you have EMT-Bs working alongside paramedics, the EMT-Bs are probably going to end up doing more of the patient/equipment/rig/body/whatever-moving and the paramedics are going to be running the show and doing more patient care. 

That's just reality for you, and it's better for the patient. It's not because paramedics are little princesses who don't want to break a nail like you suggested. Paramedics do as much work as basics, although basics may be more likely to do physical grunt work. You may not see it this way, but administering a medication to someone, setting up an ECG, setting up an IV, etc is work.


----------



## Meursault (Mar 18, 2008)

Thsi thraed is ridikewlos. Do what you can onscene to help _the patient_. More often than not, since medics can perform more detailed assessments and effective interventions, they care for the patient, you make their job easier.
Don't like it? Get a real medical education. Failing that, learn to spell. I'm embarrassed to be considered equivalent to you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2008)

And that's enough of this thread. :excl:


----------

